

18 CEOs Bernie Sanders Called Out for Taking Trillions in Bailouts+Evading Taxes - doener
http://www.trueactivist.com/18-ceos-called-out-by-bernie-sanders-for-taking-trillions-in-bailouts-evading-taxes-and-outsourcing-jobs#.VcYu6tuOmBo.facebook

======
bko
If he has a problem with the tax code or legislation, he should work to change
that. I think it's in bad taste for a politician to call out private
individuals, whether they're journalists or leaders of industry.

~~~
nemesis1637
But it's ok for every journalist and leader of industry to call out
politicians on a daily basis? Can't have both ways.

~~~
bko
Yes you can. That's called democracy. A journalist calling out a politician is
at best speaking truth to power and at worst a noisy distraction. A politician
calling out a journalist is at best intimidation and at worst a death
sentence.

------
geofft
Of these 18, only about 2-3 of them (Microsoft, Qualcomm, and maybe Verizon)
are in the tech industry. It's not really clear this is hacker news, but if
you can tie this into tech, startups, or the like, there's probably an
interesting conversation to have here.

"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics [...] If they'd cover it on TV news,
it's probably off-topic."

------
vfclists
Are these facts well noted by the favourite HN news rags, Washington Post and
New York Times?

------
kuni-toko-tachi
Bernie Sanders is 73 years old. How many companies has he run? Zero. How many
jobs has he created? Zero. He's just another in a long line of communist pied
pipers like Hugo Chavez who sell the snake oil of utopia while leading their
country and their countries economy to ruin. Utter fool.

~~~
zajd
Well he's at least been a senator in Vermont for quite a while, so it's
conceivable he's "created jobs" there, much like many of the other politicians
running for office. Beyond that, I think it's fair to say that large tech
companies using offshore tax havens is kind of a shitty thing to do.

Also, what does being 73 have to do with anything? Do you need the pointless
ageism to make your point?

~~~
kuni-toko-tachi
You need to parse the comment as written and not through some -ism flavor of
the week. You need to turn off the Daily Show and do your own thinking.

The age is relevant relative to his economic performance over that time
period. Re-read what I wrote and try to parse it correctly as it was written.

~~~
dang
This comment breaks the rules of this site. Please comment civilly and
substantively, or not at all.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

~~~
kuni-toko-tachi
The comment was a civil answer to an accusation of ageism. I suggest the post
itself is in violation since it is political in nature and non-technical. I
respect this forum.

~~~
dang
It wasn't civil; it contained several insults. Please do not post insulting
comments here.

